
How To Sell Your Business And Make And Lose Millions - ossamaben
http://www.followletter.com/o/5212/http://link.techcrunch.com/51804bfa65217dc6e1114f3218i9w.53/UpoZlsJSbjnzJGQjA521f#.Upp3s6Hf12E.hackernews
======
billmalarky
He's not necessarily malicious, but read enough of his posts and you will see
what I mean. He has actually examined the idea that he has sociopathic
tendencies in a few of his blog posts if I recall correctly.

A word of warning about his blog though, it is incredibly easy to get sucked
into it and end up spending an entire day reading his posts.

------
joelrunyon
Not sure why it's in the followletter iframe.

Here's the original techcrunch link - [http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/29/how-
to-sell-your-business-a...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/29/how-to-sell-your-
business-and-make-and-lose-millions/?ncid=tcdaily)

~~~
ossamaben
Hi Joel, because i discovered the article from TechCrunch's newsletter on
Followletter.

------
billmalarky
James Altucher may be a closet sociopath, but the man is fascinating and his
blog is full of great insights.

[http://www.jamesaltucher.com](http://www.jamesaltucher.com)

~~~
taybin
Why might he be a sociopath?

